

Android reaches massive 80% market share, WP hits global high, iPhone languishes - smanuel
http://venturebeat.com/2013/08/01/android-reaches-massive-80-market-share-windows-phone-hits-global-high-iphone-languishes/

======
Zigurd
I don't want to put down either Windows Phone or the markets in which it is
selling well, but a big factor in Windows Phone's market share is Nokia's
historic dominance in a few markets, like Russia.

That's qualitatively different than Apple's stronghold markets. It will be
hard to defend from big OEMs like Yulong/Coolpad that focus on developing
markets. Yulong is muscling in to the top 10 which means either Blackberry or
Nokia will fall out. The fate of Windows Phone and Nokia are inseparable. No
other OEM will pick up that ball.

